
Wikipedia: List of Long-Term Abusers - Vinnl
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Long-term_abuse/List
======
Vinnl
> Inserts random images of ceiling fans into any articles, and even links to
> videos of them. He also has a tendency to randomly thank certain Wikipedia
> users. At the same time, while on Commons, he will load a ventilator/ceiling
> fan image over any medium or high use image that he targets.

or:

> Prolific sockpuppeter with over 500 socks which inserts hoaxes about lions
> existing in Montana.

